# dateikopie per shell script erstellen



## heri (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
es wird eine Datei in Verzeichnis von einem Programm exportiert. Ich möchte nun eigentlich "sofort" wenn die Datei dort im Verzeichnis auftaucht eine Kopie in ein anderes Verzeichnis per shell script erstellen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit oder muss ich das mit Hilfe der crontab erledigen und alle 10 sec. das script ausführen? Ich würde mir eher so einen Dämonprozess vorstellen, der automatisch merkt wenn eine Datei ins Verzeichnis kommt.

Gruß,
Heri


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2008)

Es gibt ein Kernel Modul, das so etwas in der Art macht. Es heißt "Dazuko". Es wird z.B. von verschiedenen Antivirus Scannern benutzt, um festzustellen, wenn auf eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis zugegriffen wird.

Es gibt auch eine PHP Anbindung dafür:

http://pecl.php.net/package/dazuko


----------



## heri (27. Juli 2008)

Danke, werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------

